# 9 weeks pregnant racing pulse



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi kaz 
Hope u r well? 
Quick question I'm 9 weeks pregnant 2nd pregnancy and I keep getting this quickening feeling of the pulses in my neck can't remember this happening in my first pregnancy so I don't know if it's normal. 
Thanks


----------

